# Tow Truck Bike Build.



## StevieZ (Dec 1, 2012)

I have had this 80s Style Huffy Kicking around my shop for a long time. Have been thinking about Building a Tow Truck Bike for a long time. So I finally said lets do this for the build off. On www.Musclebikeamerica.com This bike was not to bad to start off with. I had some white tires. Along with a nice set of wheels. Also I think the drop stand will work the best for this. As they are pretty Stable. I made the rear part out of wood to get the shapes and angels I needed just right. Once I get them pretty much set. I will take it off and make it out of steal. Have to do some welding and cutting then. Hear are a fe Pics so far.


----------



## StevieZ (Dec 1, 2012)

One More Pic. This is how I am at the moment.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2012)

here comes the "Lincoln Park Pirates"....


----------



## vontrike (Dec 14, 2012)

Very interesting idea. Hmm,,trike conversion with a toolbox with this sweet boom rig. Add some patina, with some old school lettering.


----------



## StevieZ (Jan 5, 2013)

Ok finally making some great progress on this. I got all my metal to make my wheel lift for the back. After some cutting and bending and so on. I got it just about where I need it to be. I got this all together last night. It works rolling it around the room,. I really want to try it on the road to see how it really works. Tell me what ya think!!!!!


----------



## Greg M (Jan 5, 2013)

Very cool.  Does it fold up when not in use?


----------



## StevieZ (Jan 5, 2013)

No it does not fold up lol. I am not that good of a fabricator lol


----------



## StevieZ (Jan 6, 2013)

OK so now I am making big progress. I had to add more reinforcements to the lift part to make it a little more solid. Also I loaded the bars and fork tubes with sand so it helps to balance it out a lot more. I put the rack on the front so that I had a spot to put the straps for the lift. Along with getting my head light and tail lights mounted today. I started the wiring for that as well. I am going to run all the wiring to the front of the frame, and use Diamond plate on both sides of the frame to hide the wiering and the box for the strob lights. I think the Diamond plate on the sides of the frame will give me a good spot to mount the switches for the lights and the strobe lights.


----------



## Lynotch (Jan 6, 2013)

*Totally awesome!*

Very cool my friend, my hats off to you and your creative ingenuity!


----------



## StevieZ (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you!!! Still a few things left to do. Then going to take it apart and get some paint on it.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 7, 2013)

StevieZ said:


> Thank you!!! Still a few things left to do. Then going to take it apart and get some paint on it.




Are you going to take triple A road service.


----------



## StevieZ (Jan 7, 2013)

Are you going to take triple A road service.

IDK they dont pay very good LOL But I would be saving alot of fuel LOL


----------



## bricycle (Jan 7, 2013)

Stevie, If you end up selling those, I hope they don't get in the hands of cycle thiefs.....


----------



## StevieZ (Jan 7, 2013)

No this is pretty much a one off deal LOL


----------



## StevieZ (Jan 7, 2013)

So I have everything wired. Goning to go to radioshack in the morning so I can get what I need to make my own battery. I made the tank sides out of Diamond plate to cover up all the wiers and a place to mount the switches. I am having alot of fun with this build.


----------



## Greg M (Jan 7, 2013)

Just don't get yourself one of those hats with the flashing light on top. Dave and Vince would get upset


----------



## StevieZ (Jan 8, 2013)

Hahahah and that would not be a good thing lol


----------



## StevieZ (Feb 4, 2013)

Getting pretty close to being done. I am waiting for my stickers. Also I need to mount my strape for the lift part.


----------



## jakir001 (Oct 26, 2014)

*fuel saving*

As soon as an engine is getting rid of gasoline and hydrogen propane mix, it has a potential to make a strong power output. This is due to H2 is three times stronger than fossil fuel. Theoretically, when you are filling identical amount as fuel with your car gas tank, your motor vehicle will travel further as soon as more power is generated on the engine.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 26, 2014)

jakir001 said:


> As soon as an engine is getting rid of gasoline and hydrogen propane mix, it has a potential to make a strong power output. This is due to H2 is three times stronger than fossil fuel. Theoretically, when you are filling identical amount as fuel with your car gas tank, your motor vehicle will travel further as soon as more power is generated on the engine.



Huh?....


----------



## Greg M (Oct 26, 2014)

Mmm, tasty, tasty SPAM.


----------



## StevieZ (Oct 26, 2014)

Yes sounds like a bunch of hopla that no one cares about. But I still ride and use my tow bike all the time.


----------



## Greg M (Oct 27, 2014)

Glad to hear it.  That was such a cool concept.


----------



## Boris (Oct 27, 2014)

Greg M said:


> Just don't get yourself one of those hats with the flashing light on top. Dave and Vince would get upset




This one? Maybe Vince will sell his. That's a picture of him on the box. Great job on the build by the way.


----------



## StevieZ (Oct 27, 2014)

Hahahahahaah I like that.


----------



## vincev (Oct 27, 2014)

Now you cant pull wheelies.


----------

